# Rootserversimulator :D



## FishHeadthereal (8. Juni 2004)

So also ich  will mir eigendlich einen root server zulegen hab aber ziemlichen Respekt vor den Gefahren im Internet. Jetzt wollte ich mir meinen Server erstmal lokal auf einem Virutal PC einrichten. 
Meine Fragen:

- Gibt es ein Programm um einen Server bei einem bestimmten Traffic zu sperren? (Also ich mein jetzt nur Publiczugang, Admin soll natürlich noch drauf kommen)

- Für VB.Net gibt es irgend einen Kompilierer mit dem man für Linux schreiben kann, kennt sich jemand damit aus (habe bis jetzt nur für Win programmiert)

- Wo bekomm ich Programme her die Hackattacken simulieren?

So das war es erstmal. Bitte nich wieder schreiben das ich es lieber lassen sollte denn ich hab mir fest vorgenommen das ich das lernen will und wenn mir niemand hilft wird das schwierig  

Thx


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FishHeadthereal _
> *So also ich  will mir eigendlich einen root server zulegen hab aber ziemlichen Respekt vor den Gefahren im Internet. Jetzt wollte ich mir meinen Server erstmal lokal auf einem Virutal PC einrichten.
> *


Genau das ist der richtige Weg!  Erst lokal testen & lernen und später, wenn man sicher ist, den Weg ins RZ.



> Gibt es ein Programm um einen Server bei einem bestimmten Traffic zu sperren? (Also ich mein jetzt nur Publiczugang, Admin soll natürlich noch drauf kommen)


Du kannst zwar mit iptables deinen Server soweit dicht machen. Wenn der jedoch gehackt wird, ist iptables natürlich auch prompt ausgeschaltet. Traffic-Sperren kann demnach nur dein Provider im Switch / Router vor deinem Server setzen.



> - Wo bekomm ich Programme her die Hackattacken simulieren?


Security-Scanner, z.B. Nessus

Zu deiner anderen Frage kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Juni 2004)

> - Für VB.Net gibt es irgend einen Kompilierer mit dem man für Linux schreiben kann, kennt sich jemand damit aus (habe bis jetzt nur für Win programmiert)


Mono kann auch VB.net kompilieren, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob der Compiler dafür so ausgereift ist, wie der für C#. Den Compiler kann man jedenfalls mit mbas aufrufen, sofern das Mono-Framework installiert worden ist. Nähere Informationen zum Mono Basic-Compiler findest du in der entsprechenden Hilfe:
man mbas
mbas --help


----------



## FishHeadthereal (9. Juni 2004)

Thx schon mal für die Antworten.

Gibt es denn Anbieter bei denen man sagen kann das ab einem bestimmten Traffic der Server blockiert werden soll?

Also ich will eigendlich wenn dann nur kleinere Sachen für den Server programmieren ich denke dafür sollte es reichen und wenn nich muss ich mir was anderes überlegen...

Noch eine Allgemeine Frage:
Welche Anbieter haben denn gute Managed Server? (währe optimal weil ich bestimmt nie so viel erfahrung haben werde wie so ein Profi)

Thx


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juni 2004)

Wir selbst bieten auch Managed Server an.

Wenn Du magst, kannst du uns die Servereckdaten ja eben per eMail an info@busoft.de schicken, so dass ich ein Angebot mitteilen kann.


----------



## toxX (15. Juni 2004)

http://www.all-inkl.com/index.php?content=server&partner=
kann ich empfehlen. Also das mit dem Programmieren für den Server hab ich nicht so wirklich verstanden. Was willst du denn programmieren? Da fast alle Server mit ner Lin-Distri laufen kann ich dir nur empfehlen die native Linux-Sprache zu wählen bzw. deren Nachkömmling (C bzw C++) dafür gibts dann auch ne Entwicklungsumgebung in jeder Distri umsonst. Such einfach KDevelop nach der Installation auf deinem Rechner. Mit ner ordentlichen Shell-Programmierung kann man aber auch schon sehr viel erreichen. Aber wie gesagt habe ich sehr Wahrscheinlich nicht verstanden was du da planst ;-)


----------

